# csókolom



## Setwale_Charm

Can somebody explain to me in greater detail the rules for using this greeting? I hear it is only used with women and the elderly?


----------



## palomnik

As you probably know, the original form was more often _kezét csókolom_ - "I kiss your hand" - and as you can imagine, it was a form used only from a gentleman to a lady, or from an inferior to a superior, which explains why nowadays it is only used with women and the elderly. A woman wouldn't use it with anybody, even the elderly, as far as I know.

Don't we have any Hungarians out there in the forum?  I'm hardly the expert.


----------



## Erik 182

palomnik said:


> As you probably know, the original form was more often _kezét csókolom_ - "I kiss your hand" - and as you can imagine, it was a form used only from a gentleman to a lady, or from an inferior to a superior, which explains why nowadays it is only used with women and the elderly. A woman wouldn't use it with anybody, even the elderly, as far as I know.
> 
> Don't we have any Hungarians out there in the forum?  I'm hardly the expert.




Yep, that's the way it works.
Children often says "csókolom" to everybody (male, female) because they learn later on how it is used correctly...


----------



## chamcham

Hi,

yes, that's how it works, but is is good to know, that "kezét csókolom" (I kiss your hand.." form is still alive, used by men greeting a young women.


----------

